# Voilà mon destin : te parler



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Pourquoi dans cette phrase ne conjugue-t-on pas le verbe "parler" ?!!!

encore des paroles que tu sèmes au vent
Voilà mon destin te parler....
te parler comme la première fois

La chanson "paroles paroles" chantée par Dalida et Alain Delon

Cordialement


----------



## la fée

Peut-être y a-t-il deux points entre "destin" et "te"? Voilà mon destin: te parler... Ce serait alors comme si on disait "Mon destin est de te parler..."


----------



## MPC16

Bonjour,

Je pense également qu'il manque un signe de ponctuation!
Soit _: _comme dit la fée, soit _;_. Sinon cela n'a pas vraiment de sens...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci à tous les deux
Je ne sais pas peut-etre que oui 
Mais c'est la parole de la chanson "paroles paroles" chantée par Dalida et Alain delon

Cordialement


----------



## la fée

J'ai une autre idée... c'est peut-être "Voilà mon destin te parler = voilà mon destin qui te parle"... Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## Aoyama

Plus simplement : voilà, mon destin, te parler ...
Mon destin = mon amour (tu es mon destin, mon avenir).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Aoyama said:


> Plus simplement : voilà, mon destin, te parler ...
> Mon destin = mon amour (tu es mon destin, mon avenir).


 

Merci à vous tous

Ca veut dire qu'ici "Mon destin" est son correspondant ! et il lui parle en l'appellant : Mon destin !


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour, 

l'infinitif est utilisé comme un nom. C'est pourquoi il ne se conjugue pas.


----------



## Aoyama

> l'infinitif est utilisé comme un nom.


L'infinitif est utilisé comme un infinitif, donc non conjugué.
Pour que cet infinitif soit utilisé comme un nom (substantif), il faudrait avoir "le parler", "le manger" ...


> Ca veut dire qu'ici "Mon destin" est son correspondant !


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "correspondant" ?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Excusez-moi je pense que je me suis trompé
Je veut dire "Celui avec qui on parle"


----------



## Aoyama

OK, c'est bien ça, celui avec qui il/elle parle, puisque c'est celui/celle qu'il/elle aime.


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour

cf. le Robert 2010 :" l'infinitif peut avoir toutes les fonctions du nom. C'est *la forme nominale du verbe* exprimant l'idée de l'action ou de l'état, sans* indication de temps ni de personne*" ex Tricher est honteux : tricher = sujet de 'est'.

Il en est donc de même dans les paroles de la chanson, quelle que soit la ponctuation.

Mirifica


----------



## Aoyama

D'accord, si le sens était : "mon destin [est de] te parler", mais ce n'est pas le cas ici.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci de vos aides
Mais je n'ai pas encore compris car je suis si nul 
Vous savez c'est le dérnier couplet de cette chanson que je ne suis pas encore arrivé à traduire 

Cordialement


----------



## mirifica

Aoyama said:


> D'accord, si le sens était : "mon destin [est de] te parler", mais ce n'est pas le cas ici.


 Bonsoir,

Ce qui est sous-entendu , c'est "qui est de" te parler.
Je me permets d'insister sur la valeur nominale dê l'infinitif même si la phrase est elliptique car poétique.


----------



## Aoyama

> Ce qui est sous-entendu , c'est "qui est de" te parler.


Hum, comme je l'ai dit dans mon post #6, le sens est (pour moi) :
voilà*,*mon destin (mon amour)*,* te parler . "Mon destin" est une apposition ici.
"Je te parle mon amour", pas "mon destin est de parler" ... D'où la répétition "te parler comme la première fois" (je te parle comme ...).


----------



## Aoyama

Bonsoir!
Voila mon destin te parler, te parler comme la premiere fois=Mon destin est de te parler. Sans doutes, c'est notamment le cas. 

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire "mon destin est de te parler", cela n'a pas de sens.


----------



## Aranjuez

Mais pourquoi pas? Si "mon destin" était une adresse (ce n'est pas une apposition) la phrase serait ""Voila te parler" ce qui a moins de sens))


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour
J'ai beaucoup réfléchi et voilà son résultat :

Voilà mon destin te parler comme la première fois = Voilà le résultat de ma vie depuis tous ces temps-là (après cette longue vie) c'est te parler comme la première fois .

après cette longue vie je te parle toujours comme la première fois

Ce n'est pas ça ? qu'en pensez vous ?

Cordialement


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour, IMANAKBARI,

C'est tout à fait ca. Le sens de la phrase est saisi. Devez-vous traduire en anglais, si j'ai bien compris ?

Cordialement


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bon matin mirifica !!!

Non je la traduis en persan ! c'est ma langue maternelle 

Merci de vos aides


----------



## la fée

IMANAKBARI said:


> Bonjour
> J'ai beaucoup réfléchi et voilà son résultat :
> 
> Voilà mon destin te parler comme la première fois = Voilà le résultat de ma vie depuis tous ces temps-là (après cette longue vie) c'est te parler comme la première fois .
> 
> après cette longue vie je te parle toujours comme la première fois
> 
> Ce n'est pas ça ? qu'en pensez vous ?
> 
> Cordialement


 
Tu reviens donc à ma réponse, que personne n'a considérée...


----------



## Aoyama

On peut tourner ça dans tous les sens, mais avoir pour destin de parler à quelqu'un me paraît bizarre.
C'est une chanson, qui à mon avis s'écoute (et s'entend) de la manière suivante :
Voilà/mon destin/te parler//te parler comme la ...


----------



## LV4-26

Aoyama said:


> On peut tourner ça dans tous les sens, mais avoir pour destin de parler à quelqu'un me paraît bizarre.
> C'est une chanson, qui à mon avis s'écoute (et s'entend) de la manière suivante :
> Voilà/mon destin/te parler//te parler comme la ...


En même temps, ce n'est qu'un texte de chanson. Il ne faut pas s'attendre à ce que le vocabulaire et la syntaxe soient d'une précision chirurgicale.
Je ne trouve pas qu'une interprétation soit plus bizarre que l'autre.

Si l'on adopte la vôtre, il semble manquer quelque chose
_Voilà, mon destin, te parler, te parler comme la première fois._
Ou si, pour plus de clarté, on remplace _mon destin_ par le nom de la personne à laquelle il se réfère
_Voilà, Yolanda, te parler, te parler comme la première fois._
En toute logique, j'attends une suite qui n'arrive jamais, quelque chose qui définisse ou qualifie le fait de "te parler".
Par exemple
_Te parler, te parler comme la première fois, c'est, pour moi, retrouver le parfum de ces jours perdus _(c'est n'importe quoi, je ne suis pas poète  )
ou encore
_Te parler, c'est tout ce que je demande.
_
Donc, c'est possible, mais ça ne me paraît pas moins bizarre que l'autre option.

Quand on écoute Alain Delon (eh oui, je me suis même farci la chanson sur youtube, qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour rendre service !!), on n'entend pas la moindre pause entre _Voilà_ et _mon destin_. En revanche, l'intonation pourrait convenir aux deux interprétations.

Tout bien considéré, je penche plutôt pour _voilà quel est mon destin : te parler._. Autrement dit, je suis né pour te parler, c'est ma vocation. Ce qui n'est, somme toute, pas si illogique si l'on considère que la chanson s'appelle "paroles paroles" et que la chanteuse lui reproche précisément de l'enivrer de mots pour masquer un manque de sentiments sincères. Le personnage incarné par Delon est un hâbleur, un "baratineur"; dire que son destin est de parler n'est donc pas si incohérent.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Iman,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec l'analyse de LV4-26 : il faut se souvenir du propos de la chanson et de son titre. 
Par contre, j'ai réécouté aussi la chanson (je ne me la suis pas « farcie » : je l'aime bien, moi ! ), et on entend bien une petite pause après destin... et aucune après voilà, comme le disait LV.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci mes cher(è)rs ami(e)s
Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé ! maintenant c'est plus claire pour moi cette phrase
Et j'ai enfin réussi à la traduire

Bisous à tous


----------



## Aoyama

> Le personnage incarné par Delon est un hâbleur, un "baratineur"; dire que son destin est de parler n'est donc pas si incohérent.


Certes ... Triste destin quelque part, alors ...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

LV4-26 said:


> Tout bien considéré, je penche plutôt pour _voilà quel est mon destin : te parler._. Autrement dit, je suis né pour te parler, c'est ma vocation. Ce qui n'est, somme toute, pas si illogique si l'on considère que la chanson s'appelle "paroles paroles" et que la chanteuse lui reproche précisément de l'enivrer de mots pour masquer un manque de sentiments sincères. Le personnage incarné par Delon est un hâbleur, un "baratineur"; dire que son destin est de parler n'est donc pas si incohérent.


 
 Voilà ce que je pense et ce que j'ai traduit !
Merci encore à tous


----------

